# Afghanistan to back Pakistan if wars with U.S.: Karzai



## Swingline1984 (23 Oct 2011)

Once again Karzai is proving to be a grateful and valuable friend to the west.

Reuters:  http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/23/us-pakistan-afghanistan-usa-idUSTRE79L19Z20111023


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact that so many innocents would be harmed and all the good and blood that's been done and shed would be for naught, I say that NATO should just pull out lock, stock and barrel. No more aid, no more help. Ungrateful pissant.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Oct 2011)

Well, what do you expect him to say when talking to his entirely Muslim constituency?  "Yeah, I'd back the Americans full tilt!"


----------



## Journeyman (23 Oct 2011)

...when located between two stronger Muslim countries?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2011)

Seriously? : No, that's not what I expect. What I do expect is some semblance of loyalty and good will to the people that have protected him and helped his country for the last ten plus years. Not have him suddenly go full monte with the country he's been demonizing as the problem for that same amount of time.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (23 Oct 2011)

Who, in their right mind, would declare war on the US and hope to win?


----------



## Journeyman (23 Oct 2011)

I seriously see him in an impossible situation, and I believe it's only a matter of time before Afghanistan collapses into the trash heap of history.....regardless of our sacrifices and efforts, and whether or not he feigns loyalty or gratitude towards the west.


----------



## Swingline1984 (23 Oct 2011)

I only wonder which country he will choose as his safe haven once all western forces pull out.  I highly doubt it will be Pakistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> I only wonder which country he will choose as his safe haven once all western forces pull out.


You have to be alive to seek a safe haven first, something I don't think is guaranteed when NATO closes the door behind them as they leave.


----------



## GAP (23 Oct 2011)

Hmmm...time to install a new "leader"......when's the next election? 

Granted he's talking to his constituency,but.... he's actually walking the fence......


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Oct 2011)

Show him and his ilk the awesome power of the West:










I'm sick of that place.  Karzai has the most powerful country on the planet as a backer, and he spits in their face?  Sure, he has a couple of moslem nations next to him, but here's a news flash: those two nations are already messing in his Cornflakes.


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I seriously see him in an impossible situation, and I believe it's only a matter of time before Afghanistan collapses into the trash heap of history.....regardless of our sacrifices and efforts, and whether or not he feigns loyalty or gratitude towards the west.




I second this. What Karzai is doing, while, arguably, a slap in the face, is about all that we should expect.

Look at the "neighbourhood." His putative allies in ISAF are already pulling out; look at Iraq - do you really expect a long term American commitment? Will India help? China? Iran?





Afghanistan & the _neighbourhood_


----------



## buck13 (23 Oct 2011)

I don't think anyone is expecting him to shower praise and love on the US but to talk about such a ridiculous scenario (war between Pakistan and the States) and then to say he would side with Pakistan is unnecessary and can do nothing but irritate NATO and in particular America. Seems like a really unnecessary comment that did nothing to help his situation. He could have been critical without going that far.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You have to be alive to seek a safe haven first, something I don't think is guaranteed when NATO closes the door behind them as they leave.



Karzi is a douche, he'll flee the coop long before we depart I'll wager.  Especially seeing as what happened to his brother earlier this year.  He's salted enough aid money etc away for a rainy day somewhere more pleasant and safer.  I'll also wager the average Afghan can't wait to see the door hit his *** on the way out either.  When I was there in 09 all of my Afghan workers wanted the chap who was running against Karzi to win the election.  They, to a man saw Karzi for what he is, a corrupt weasel and a douche.  (in hind sight my calling him a douche was unfair.  Even that humble sanitary device is useful and worthwhile.)


----------

